# Redcliffe Sunday 17th.



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok Andybear has got me keen to catch a bigger squire than he did. :roll: 
I'm going to launch at Shield st around 6am. Anyone interested. I'll be on uhf22.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Go for it John!

I cant make it, went out to Shorncliffe for a paddle with the Hobie boys today.
Might see if I can give myself a half day off on Monday and go out then.


----------

